
How William Shockley’s Robot Dream Helped Launch Silicon Valley - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/how-william-shockleys-robot-dream-helped-launch-silicon-valley/
======
kken
IEEE Spectrum, suberb article as always.

But maybe a bit too far fetched on the "Robot Dream". The way the silicon in
Silicon Valley was seeded is by Shockley Labs and its (lack of proper)
management.

